# DS #4159: Pokemon Heart Gold (Japan)



## T-hug (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5352^^


----------



## lenselijer (Sep 10, 2009)

nice, soul silver is also out


----------



## jan777 (Sep 10, 2009)

inb4noobflood


lol

cant wait to see the piracy protection


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dam it I have to go to school.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW!! Didnt expect it to be 128MB. I guess this is Platinum Engine based.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

inb4 server lag-

wait, its already happening


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 10, 2009)

I was going to post it later, but oh well.

"Confirmed working on M3i Zero on DSL"


----------



## XtremeCore (Sep 10, 2009)

I must be crazy ... It's out ALREADY?!

Oh yeah


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got a black screen when I left the town with the first pokémon centre on my R4


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

no problems on Acekard 2i. no protection. i wonder if the US release will have one?


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 10, 2009)

Let the spam/complaints/begging BEGIN!

[email protected] I hope this will be gewd. :]


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am getting this one instead of Soul Silver.  Because in Gold version you were able to get Lugia also.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

It's amazing to see this leaked already. I've actually been waiting for the past few hours. ;


----------



## Gh0sT5 (Sep 10, 2009)

Works for me but when I save it crashes


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 10, 2009)

It's been leaked for a day now though. >_>


----------



## dbolt (Sep 10, 2009)

Gh0sT5 said:
			
		

> Works for me but when I save it crashes



yeah I have the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: using an M3 Real if that matters.


----------



## original goodfel (Sep 10, 2009)

fertjuh said:
			
		

> Just got a black screen when I left the town with the first pokémon centre on my R4



Same here, on a SuperCard DSONE

EDIT:  Actually,

The left part of the screen was black, and it froze.


----------



## Flex_S (Sep 10, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's been leaked for a day now though. >_>



Yeah but now it's been released by a scene group.


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 10, 2009)

I started the game on No$GBA. After name and gender, it comes up with the game and it has a black screen with faint music running.

Omg do you think they really put up Piracy barriers?!


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

original goodfella said:
			
		

> fertjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the second time nothing happend so I can play again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (used YSMenu this time)


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 10, 2009)

Does not work with No$GBA For me as well.  I will try it on my DS later.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Sep 10, 2009)

Using Acekard 2.1.

Freezes when you try to leave New Bark Town after getting the PokeGear.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

black screen when first level up on your starter on acekard 2i


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 10, 2009)

From what I've seen there are no problems using an R4 and YSMenu.


Edit: Nope it does freeze. It freezes on Route 30.


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 10, 2009)

How could this have happened with a game using a Platinum Engine?!

I hope a fix is made for this soon. Hopefully for No$GBA as well because some people like to make Let's plays for Youtube. Not that I do but anyway.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

holy shit its out!


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> From what I've seen there are no problems using an R4 and YSMenu.


It crached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after I went back to my hometown for my pokedex I got black screened


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

got my diary(lol) backpack etc from the mother no problem with dstt laoder on scdsonei..


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> From what I've seen there are no problems using an R4 and YSMenu.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nope it does freeze. It freezes on Route 30.



Me too.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm currently playing SoulSilver. I'm posting here because you guys are talking about freezes here. I'm using AKAIO on my Acekard 2i. Just left Newbark Town with no problems.

EDIT: I've successfully made it onto Route 30 without any freezes. No problems at the Pokemon Center either.


----------



## asdf (Sep 10, 2009)

Damnit! Why did this have to be dumped the day I start school T_T. Whatever, this will get all my free time.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 10, 2009)

Random freeze ?
Nice protection.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, this is odd. HeartGold doesn't even boot on AKAIO 1.4.1 for me: Just freezes at the Loading Screen. But SoulSilver waits until after the intro or until any moment it tries to access the title screen: then it stays at two white screens.

EDIT: HeartGold is booting properly now, and it doesn't seem to have the same problems as SS; might freeze later or something, but yeah.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

The game does indeed freeze on Route 30. For me, it was after receiving the call from Professor Elm.


----------



## Gigen (Sep 10, 2009)

Can someone explain me  what are the major differences between this and the previous games?

Im kinda curious, since the last pokemon game i played was BLUE and RED for the gameboy


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> The game does indeed freeze on Route 30. For me, it was after receiving the call from Professor Elm. I'll upload a video now.


Freezes are random, it happend 3times, two times on Route 30 and once in the starting town, but it isn't always


----------



## asdf (Sep 10, 2009)

I've had no problems. Almost in Cherrygrove. Leveled up my starter and everything.


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> I've had no problems. Almost in Cherrygrove. Leveled up my starter and everything.


What card do you use?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

froze after a battle with a lvl 2 hoothoot, then later batted yet another hoothoot but this time didn't freeze, guess its time to save frequently


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 10, 2009)

Stupid question - does this one have an English language option? If not, then it's useless to me as I don't read Japanese.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

fertjuh said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I'll continue playing then. Thanks for the info. =)


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Stupid question - does this one have an English language option? If not, then it's useless to me as I don't read Japanese.


all you need is to have played the original one 

the freeze is random isn it


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 10, 2009)

Some people claim the game freezes after leaving New Bark, others claim after a level up.

I managed to get through three battles and a level up, it wasn't until I accessed my items that the game froze with music playing.
I attempted a soft-reset but it just freezes further, it attempts to reset but can't. (Music just stops)

My thoughts? Seems to be the anti-piracy measure after all. That or it's some sort of software problem.

Eh, I was planning to buy it anyway.


----------



## Abesol (Sep 10, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Random freeze ?
> Nice protection.



Yes, we have to wait a patch D:


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

random freeze is now common. happened to me when going to the pokemon center after my pokemon got poisoned. 1HP remains and to the door.


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

Beated the first gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got freezed like 6times but I save evry 2 minutes or so, so it wasn't a big deal. 
Patch would be nice though


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 10, 2009)

There is already a patch in Chinese's forums for both game.


----------



## Abesol (Sep 10, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> There is already a patch in tgbus chinese forum for both game.



Can you post it?


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 10, 2009)

I`ll go with the gold-version, like I did back then, when ther original was released. This game was great and I always thought, that it was the ultimate Pokemon-expirience!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2009)

Works perfectly on CycloDS.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Works perfectly on CycloDS.


Really? Can you tell us where you're up to?


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 10, 2009)

Abesol said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2nded. Is this a patch for No$GBA too?


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> Abesol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, lets have it!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Sep 10, 2009)

So the problem seems to be random freezes. No worries, this'll be fixed quickly.


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2009)

Found it: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...late.google.com


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone have reports on performance with the M3 Real?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

fertjuh that site contains roms.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

Someone upload the patch please.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> fertjuh that site contains roms.



And no anti-freeze patch as far as I could tell.


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 10, 2009)

prepare.... gbatemp is going to break in the next few days >=]


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

we need patch not the game


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

i got the patch but then my computer doesn't have the damn chinese pack installed for some goddamned reason.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Sep 10, 2009)

Gbatemp is going to freeze... CALM DOWN PEOPLE!!!


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

Tested on Supercard DS-One SDHC (non DSi version). Got past the second town, went north from second town, entered the house and it froze. Black screen with the music still playing. Restarted and it didn't freeze again. The freezes are quite random.

No i won't ask for a bypass, just confirming that Supercard DS-One is one of the affected cards.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found it, here you go: DELETED (edit)

I just noticed that although that link doesnt lead you to the ROM, it leads to a forum where they share roms, so.. I think thats breaking the rules?


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 10, 2009)

Guys I got the link from the forum and uploaded it to RS and MU

http://rapidshare.com/files/278140042/Poke...HG_SS_Patch.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFROSF40

Instruction(Direct Translate from me):
1) Download and extract(uncompressed) the only .exe patch in there.
2) Click 'Patch' on the lower right hand corner
3) Select .nds roms  you want to patch, in this case, HS and/or SS
4) Confirm

No idea if it's allowed here, but hope it helps


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn you guys are fast. I uploaded it to GBAtemp just then.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=7048


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Guys I got the link from the forum and uploaded it to RS and MU
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/278140042/Poke...HG_SS_Patch.rar
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFROSF40
> ...



Many thanks to ye, kohkindachi ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

mind telling me why you people are linking to the bbs?...


			
				kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Guys I got the link from the forum and uploaded it to RS and MU
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/278140042/Poke...HG_SS_Patch.rar
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFROSF40
> ...


saved me the trouble of uplaoding it
i think it works, though before then my game rarely crashed.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 10, 2009)

I can confirm crashes happening randomly on transitions on my CDSE. Have not tried M3DS yet.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Guys I got the link from the forum and uploaded it to RS and MU
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/278140042/Poke...HG_SS_Patch.rar
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFROSF40
> ...



Thank you. Its allowed.

The pokemanz threads are getting so many posts...

Edit: This is getting more posts than Soul Silver? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 10, 2009)

i would love to create an account but it's in chinese. I wonder if you wil need to post something before you can download an attachment?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG!!! HBK HAS THE LINK TO THE PATCH... HE'S GOING TO POST IT IN A FEW MOMENTS!!!!


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/1lp4m8

^ There. READ the README please if you don't understand chinese.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 10, 2009)

you needed to, but i believe the signing up process is really simple.. patch doesn't seem to be faulty


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Sep 10, 2009)

I GOT IT!!!!!  http://www.sendspace.com/file/1lp4m8 CORTESY OF HBK XD


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

I just used an existing login, if you know where to look it's really easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, enjoy the patch!


----------



## Fat D (Sep 10, 2009)

So far the patch seems to be working, at least I have not encountered negative effects. My sample of transitions is too small to be sure it fixed it yet, though.


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

This patch "saves" instead of opening the rom it is going to patch.. so when the rom is selected is asks if I want to replace the existing file? So I guess you say yes and the rom is patched? Thats weird.

I also tried "saving" under a different name but no file was created.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 10, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> This patch "saves" instead of opening the rom it is going to patch.. so when the rom is selected is asks if I want to replace the existing file? So I guess you say yes and the rom is patched? Thats weird.
> 
> I also tried "saving" under a different name but no file was created.


Yes, that's exactly right.


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok I patched my rom and used No$GBA on it and guess what? 

IT STILL...DOESN'T...WORK!!!!


----------



## Taijo (Sep 10, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Yes, that's exactly right.



Awesome, thank you for confirmation.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

One nifty thing worth noting: on AKAIO, I just booted SoulSilver for the first time after patching, and it worked fine. I pressed Start on the title screen, and it picked up my HeartGold save that I started, without the filenames even being the same. Interesting.


----------



## Fanatixx (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys , Im playing it on my M3 DS Real , and ALL is fine expect it doenst save! It freezes when i start saving... I also patched. Please help me!


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

Working so far on DSTT. Maybe it's a no$gba problem?


----------



## Dezmond (Sep 10, 2009)

Fanatixx said:
			
		

> Hey guys , Im playing it on my M3 DS Real , and ALL is fine expect it doenst save! It freezes when i start saving... I also patched. Please help me!



I am in the same position as you. I would also like an answer to the problem.


----------



## Crahlo (Sep 10, 2009)

I patched, I'm on Supercard DSi One, all is fine, I'm trying to make it freeze (enter the pokemon center, get out, save, enter, get out, save,...)

No freeze, i'll continue 10 more minutes, if it doesn't freez, it's fixed for Supercards


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

Same here for DSTT, seems stable.


----------



## konakona-chan (Sep 10, 2009)

No freezes with patched HG on R4 so far.


----------



## Crahlo (Sep 10, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THAT PATCH !!! 

Sorry for caps lock XD


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 10, 2009)

No problems with R4 and YSMenu on SoulSilver with the patch. I'll try HeartGold in a few.


----------



## SuperLink (Sep 10, 2009)

Not been here for a while...

I'm using no$gba version 2.6 on windows. Any idea if there's a way to get it to work, or any other emulators?
EDIT: Btw, I have a file called "no$gba" with the no$gba.exe, the readme and the rom inside.


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 10, 2009)

*How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch36.exe and Patch37.exe files from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch36.exe or Patch37.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
You can use Patchxx.exe to both Pokemon SS and HG. 
If you have any problem when you use a Patch36.exe file then you may solve the problem by using a Patch37.exe file.   


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## shadowrep (Sep 10, 2009)

Omg.... Pokemon HG/SS is really amazing and it is a revolution no more holding down a button to run LOOOOL!

BTW I AM USING PATCHED HEART GOLD! ON R4 WORKS PERFECT!


----------



## TLCR (Sep 10, 2009)

Err, has anyone tried this on a G6 Lite? I get a blue screen (says something regarding "data") whenever I run the game.

The G6 Lite is pretty outdated and I doubt I can get a more recent flashcart, so I guess am screwed, am I not?..


----------



## Fanatixx (Sep 10, 2009)

wont save at m3 ds real... anyone help pls!


----------



## Shenglong200x (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperLink said:
			
		

> Not been here for a while...
> 
> I'm using no$gba version 2.6 on windows. Any idea if there's a way to get it to work, or any other emulators?
> EDIT: Btw, I have a file called "no$gba" with the no$gba.exe, the readme and the rom inside.



I use the latest version of DeSmuME.
No need to patch, No freezes, Only minor glitching and saves perfectly.

Even allows you, if you have a compatible POKeMON LG/FR/R/S/E ROM, to use the 'dongle' method of getting POKeMON.

NO$GBA is outdated. If you want to use it, I'd suggest getting NO$ZOOMER and using the patch. Otherwise, you'll be stuck getting the black screen of DOOM!


----------



## SuperLink (Sep 10, 2009)

Shenglong200x said:
			
		

> I use the latest version of DeSmuME.
> No need to patch, No freezes, Only minor glitching and saves perfectly.


Does it work with HG/SS? Only I tried DeSmuME (dunno which version) and it wouldn't even load, just black screen.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 10, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> 
> 1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch36.exe and Patch37.exe files from the RAR archive.
> ...



Did Rudolph say exactly what was actually patched to fix them?


----------



## Agu Fungus (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got the ROM of the game, and began ripping the music data, and I can't say HOW MUCH I'm satisfied with all the music remixes so far! Especially the Kanto remixes: The Kanto Trainer battle in the original only remixed the first half. Here it remixed the ENTIRE song! And while the Kanto Gym Leader battle had an uninspired remix in the original, it has an extended and somewhat better remix in this game. Mt. Moon is fully remixed, too! It also has the remixes of the missing Kanto songs (Fuchsia City, Welcome to the World of Pokémon, for example).

It also includes 8-bit versions of the soundtrack, including the GB originals, plus the new DS songs (why didn't they include similar option in Fire Red and Leaf Green?).


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 10, 2009)

Agu Fungus said:
			
		

> I just got the ROM of the game, and began ripping the music data, and I can't say HOW MUCH I'm satisfied with all the music remixes so far! Especially the Kanto remixes: The Kanto Trainer battle in the original only remixed the first half. Here it remixed the ENTIRE song! And while the Kanto Gym Leader battle had an uninspired remix in the original, it has an extended and somewhat better remix in this game. Mt. Moon is fully remixed, too! It also has the remixes of the missing Kanto songs (Fuchsia City, Welcome to the World of Pokémon, for example).
> 
> It also includes 8-bit versions of the soundtrack, including the GB originals, plus the new DS songs (why didn't they include similar option in Fire Red and Leaf Green?).



Omg i've been trying to rip the music as well but failing. Can you PLEASE upload a zip or Rar of all the music in this game?


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 10, 2009)

SoulSilver still freezes with the patch. I ran into a battle while training my Pidgey and all I got was the music and a frozen screen.

http://rs459.rapidshare.com/files/27814004...HG_SS_Patch.rar

That's the one I used.


----------



## Fanatixx (Sep 10, 2009)

Fanatixx said:
			
		

> wont save at m3 ds real... anyone help pls!



pls answer


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 10, 2009)

It works on Acekard 2i but not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It crashed many times so I must save in all citys and more
:S maybe a  patch for Acekard 2i


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> SoulSilver still freezes with the patch. I ran into a battle while training my Pidgey and all I got was the music and a frozen screen.
> 
> http://rs459.rapidshare.com/files/27814004...HG_SS_Patch.rar
> 
> That's the one I used.



Which flashcart?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

It freezes when I try to save (HG/SS) on my M3 DS Real using M3 Sakura 1.41 2n Edition. Does anyone has a patch to fix this?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorta similar situation that I am in, while in the sprout tower after patching I faced a trainer and one of the pokeballs kept spinning with the music still playing.

Latest AKAIO on Acekard 2.1.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 10, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




R4 with YSMenu.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works with the patch on normal R4 (non-ysmenu).


----------



## Bolt892 (Sep 10, 2009)

Like someone already said on M3 real you can't save, it freezes. but otherwise the game runs perfect, with no freezes or black screens. Well it does happen, but that's because of RTS, like someone said earlier. The point is M3 real runs it perfectly but you can't save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wish someone could help


----------



## original goodfel (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought everything was going smoothly until it froze on me right as the battle was starting with one of the monks at the top of Sprout Tower...

Using SuperCard DSONE, and yes it's patched


----------



## 44tim44 (Sep 10, 2009)

Bolt892 said:
			
		

> Like someone already said on M3 real you can't save, it freezes. but otherwise the game runs perfect, with no freezes or black screens. Well it does happen, but that's because of RTS, like someone said earlier. The point is M3 real runs it perfectly but you can't save
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I!
I've got m3i zero and I have the exact same problem D: ...

Hope someone solves this problem...


----------



## Crahlo (Sep 10, 2009)

original goodfella said:
			
		

> I thought everything was going smoothly until it froze on me right as the battle was starting with one of the monks at the top of Sprout Tower...
> 
> Using SuperCard DSONE, and yes it's patched



Ho sh*t xD


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

The Sprout Tower crash happened to me as well; on AKAIO 1.4.1 being run on an AK2i. But I just turned off the DS, rebooted the ROM, and it worked fine after that.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

Same, but still hoping a full fix comes out because this constant saving is annoying me a little bit.


----------



## Bolt892 (Sep 10, 2009)

Even if the games runs perfectly on m3 real, no use in playing it if you can't save, but i believe this will be fixed soon


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178869


----------



## andyp350 (Sep 10, 2009)

works fine so far on acekard 2i, got my first pokemon and saving seems to be fine, did anyone else notice it looks like we can have 3 different save files now!


----------



## Cuber (Sep 10, 2009)

lol trying this on NO$GBA, it stops after the bit with professor Oak talking to you.


----------



## nitrozz (Sep 10, 2009)

44tim44 said:
			
		

> Bolt892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but RTS can be backup by LR+Select or LR+Y !?


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 10, 2009)

Got that chinese/japanese patch. Uploaded it to mediafire.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jmmznnf0gmn


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

Already been posted.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 10, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Got that chinese/japanese patch. Uploaded it to mediafire.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jmmznnf0gmn


Does this translate most of the menus like the Pokedex, Pokemon stats and stuff (except character dialog, which there are no plans to translate)?


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Already been posted.



I think he posted it like that so people who don't like using RS or MU and whatnot have another choice of download mirror to use.

@ R2DJ: That's the patch used to bypass the random freezes and black-screens, not a translation patch. :3


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 10, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> Silent Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I was looking at a lot of translation threads. Sorry.

Is it fully functional? I can't test it on my DS right now as I can't find the charger (good timing indeed) so I'm DS-less right now...


----------



## Zurren (Sep 10, 2009)

The Chinese patch didn't work here, on neither HG or SS. Still crashing right after my character shrinks.
...I don't think it's an anti-piracy measure either,but possibly a failure at emulating.

...However, seeing as how A PATCH I FOUND SOMEWHERE IN THE INTERNET worked, I'm confused. You didn't put an anti-piracy thing on this, did you, Nintendo? ;_;


EDIT: oops, forgot about the firmware thing. Sorry.


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys are linking to a no$ patch with DS firmware inside the zip. That's against the rules, you need to edit your posts if you don't want to get modded/banned.

BTW, the cheat team has made some code for this game already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As of now, these codes are still being stress tested, but I wanted to give you an idea of what they have in store. They don't want me to release the actual codes yet, but here's what's planned-

!Misc Codes

::Move Anywhere Code
:::Noteress R+B to enable, L+B to disable
::Complete Badges (SELECT+UP)
::Any Pokemon can learn any TM/HM
::Game Play Time 0:00:00 (Select)
::HM moves are erasable
::Select Max Money

!All Item Codes (SELECT+UP)
::Consumables
:okeballs


!In Battle Codes
::100% Catch
::Catch Trainer's Pokemon
::1st Pokemon HP 999/999
::2nd Pokemon HP 999/999
:pponent 1st Pokemon HP 1(R+UP)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon HP 1(R+DOWN)
::1st Pokemon PP 99
::2nd Pokemon PP 99
:pponent 1st Pokemon PP 0
:pponent 2nd Pokemon PP 0
::1st Pokemon No Status Abnormal
::2nd Pokemon No Status Abnormal
:pponent 1st Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+RIGHT)
:pponent 2nd Pokemon Status Abnormal (R+LEFT)
::Restore Health In Battle (Press START)

:After Battle Exp Multiplier Codes
::x2
::x4
::x8
::x16
::x32
::x64
::x128
::x256
::x512

!Encounter Rate
::Normal (Select+Down)
::Low(Select+Left)
::Very High(Select+Right)

DO NOT PM ME FOR THE CODES. I WON'T GIVE THEM. These do work on both versions of Pokemon. So that's a nice relief for the cheat team.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Is it fully functional? I can't test it on my DS right now as I can't find the charger (good timing indeed) so I'm DS-less right now...



For me, it more-or-less didn't work. AKAIO was playing the game almost flawlessly before it, and with it, the game was still playing good. But then there was the odd freeze / black-screen that popped up one or two times AFTER "patching", so yeah.


----------



## harima1585 (Sep 10, 2009)

is there any english patch for the game ???


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 10, 2009)

Select+Left and Select+Right turn the codes on and off.  Tell them they already need to try again.


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

harima1585 said:
			
		

> is there any english patch for the game ???


Normally, I'd condemn someone for asking for a translation on the day it came out in Japan, but...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178847

It's just a basic hack with battle translations and items.


----------



## SuperLink (Sep 10, 2009)

Right, after a lot of tweaking/research I managed to get no$gba past the "rom-image crashed" bit.

But now I'm confronted with a "blue screen of death" (no it's not a blank black screen like others have problems with)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ult.../bluescreen.png

Anyone seen it while they were loading their roms? What to do?

Someone suggested it could be because my PC's graphics chip isn't good enough or sommet.


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

That look like a save issue. Use no$gba 2.6a if you can, go into the options, and press the save type to auto. Press ok and save settings.

And no it's nothing to do with the graphics card. DS games have no way to sense your graphics card.


----------



## SuperLink (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheers! There were no Auto setting for the NDS Cart Backup Media, and GBA was set to auto, but setting it to FLASH256 or 512 seems to work (for now)

Any problems with that particular setting before I continue like this?


----------



## whatup777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Finnaly though I cant read Japanese Full Translation patch is worth the wait


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 11, 2009)

for those who are having trouble with No$GBA, I couldnt get that to work. However, desmume 0.9.4 does work if you set the cart size to 512k.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 11, 2009)

Jesus christ, more hordes of noobs.


----------



## hksmrchan (Sep 11, 2009)

Watch the shit fly.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 11, 2009)

About HG/SS Anti-Piracy Measure

Okay, I have kept track of the time I started playing (resuming SAVE) and found out that WITH THE PATCH the game CRASHES EXACTLY EVERY 45 MINUTES. A method of anti-piracy like this is also used in the SQUARE ENIX game: FFCC: Ring of Fates.
So in retrospect, the EXACT SAME PATCHING METHOD could be implemented in fixing this F*%&ER!

Until the patch is fixed and the game works seamlessly...Save every 10 Minutes, after the 4th Save, re-start your DS and re-boot the game!

I call this method the "Time-Out" method or "Timer" method.


----------



## phongle123 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any1 got Action replay codes for this yet? Or URL Link. thx


----------



## Zurren (Sep 11, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> About HG/SS Anti-Piracy Measure
> 
> Okay, I have kept track of the time I started playing (resuming SAVE) and found out that WITH THE PATCH the game CRASHES EXACTLY EVERY 45 MINUTES. A method of anti-piracy like this is also used in the SQUARE ENIX game: FFCC: Ring of Fates.
> So in retrospect, the EXACT SAME PATCHING METHOD could be implemented in fixing this F*%&ER!
> ...


Interesting. If I'm not mistaken, there's an AR code lying around either here or the ROM Hacking forums. Maybe I should check it out...

By the way, I remember seeing a 45 last time I tried to save before freezing.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmm maybe it's only for certain flashcarts because YSMenu and an R4DS are still random freezes (sometimes it will be 5 minutes others 20 minutes).


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some cheats, haven't confirmed them but I'm gonna try since I really want EXP multiplier for games I'm playing AGAIN.

http://ngenerals.blogspot.com/2009/09/pock...oul-silver.html


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 11, 2009)

Improved Patch Released!

*How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note: 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.
You can use Patc.exe to both "Pokemon Soul Silver" and Pokemon "Heart Gold". 


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont have the black screens but i now have the freezing with music on.

Can the patch of DSTT and R4 work on Acekard 2i?


----------



## Anakir (Sep 11, 2009)

So THIS is why gbatemp was so freaking slow at loading.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> Improved Patch Released!
> 
> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



For all the large and colorful text, it doesn't necessarily work.  

And yes, it goes without saying that this should be tested on an M3i Zero running M3 Sakura.

Keep in mind, so that we're all on the same page here (damn forums are inconvenient):  The problem now is the saving issue.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 11, 2009)

testing the new patch on Acekard 2i. I placed the .nds file to my flashcart, was that it? or the .bak? lol. I did placed the .nds pokemon heartgold file and im testing it later as I just switched off my DSi for a moment


----------



## Yonasu (Sep 11, 2009)

Playing on an Acekard RPG with Rudolph's patch. So far no freezes.
But that does not say much, I used it just for the last hour.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, just for future ref, but you can convert no$gba save files to a format readable by your M3 by changing the sav/sna file format to raw (not rawr) or something, right?  Meh, not that important I guess.


----------



## konakona-chan (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a black screen walking into a Pokemon center with Rudolph's patch.


----------



## Yonasu (Sep 11, 2009)

konakona-chan said:
			
		

> Got a black screen walking into a Pokemon center with Rudolph's patch.


Flashcard?


----------



## konakona-chan (Sep 11, 2009)

Yonasu said:
			
		

> konakona-chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops yeah forgot to mention, R4 with YSMenu.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

Yonasu said:
			
		

> konakona-chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's not an M3 it might as well be Max Media Dock.


----------



## jodogohoo1 (Sep 11, 2009)

i used arm7 with dslazy and its working so far on my r4 o_o


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Sep 11, 2009)

Currently playing rudolph's bypass patch along with the english menu patch on my M3 DS Simply.

Aaaannnndddd apparently it works!!! thank you rudolph.


----------



## Yonasu (Sep 11, 2009)

iL0VECO0KiEs said:
			
		

> Currently playing rudolph's bypass patch along with the english menu patch on my M3 DS Simply.
> 
> Aaaannnndddd apparently it works!!! thank you rudolph.


Yeah, works for me too (Acekard RPG). Three hours playtime with rudolph's patch until now, not one crash. :3


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 11, 2009)

3 hours straight on Acekard with Rudilph's patch? Might try to go 3 hours straight tomorrow.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 11, 2009)

By Rudolph, you guys are referring to the maker of GBA ExpLoader right? I can't find anything about his patch on his blog. Can someone give the original source?


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

iL0VECO0KiEs said:
			
		

> Currently playing rudolph's bypass patch along with the english menu patch on my M3 DS Simply.
> 
> Aaaannnndddd apparently it works!!! thank you rudolph.


With saving?  No, not with saving.  I have to keep freezing up and restarting for no reason and contemplate Prof. Oak's resemblance to Sting.  :\  That beautiful, beautiful man...


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2009)

Currently running Rudolph's bypass + ARM7 swap on M3 Real (Sakura, latest version)
The amount of black screens has been greatly reduced since I'm using Rudolph's bypass. (No black screen after 40 minutes of playtime, used to have one every 10 minutes.)

By the way, how do you patch a ROM with both Rudolph's patch and the Menu translation patch?

Edit: Nvm my question, just found the translation patch that doesn't care if the ROM has been modified.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> Currently running Rudolph's bypass + ARM7 swap on M3 Real (Sakura, latest version)
> The amount of black screens has been greatly reduced since I'm using Rudolph's bypass. (No black screen after 40 minutes of playtime, used to have one every 10 minutes.)
> 
> By the way, how do you patch a ROM with both Rudolph's patch and the Menu translation patch?
> ...


But does saving work?  Since it's a pretty LONG game, I find, but maybe I just have a short attention span.  Ugh, they need to just make a webpage saying "THIS IS HOW THIS WORKS" instead of making people traverse page after page of disorganized forum posts.


----------



## Mikio (Sep 11, 2009)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> Currently running Rudolph's bypass + ARM7 swap on M3 Real (Sakura, latest version)
> The amount of black screens has been greatly reduced since I'm using Rudolph's bypass. (No black screen after 40 minutes of playtime, used to have one every 10 minutes.)



I did same and I didn't face any freeze aor black screen yet. I played around an hour and still nothings bad happened ^^ Maybe there aare still some glitch times to times


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> The Shadow Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saving works, the ARM7 swap fixed it for me.


----------



## SuperLink (Sep 11, 2009)

For those using no$gba, mine is working with the fix _and_ Kazo's patch very well. I've played it for over an hour and haven't encountered any freezing despite saving almost every 5 minutes.


----------



## phongle123 (Sep 11, 2009)

Its slow because "ITS OVER 9000"
JK, there alot of people in this, like when a really awsome game about to release to many ppl dont slow it down, it just stops it from loading untill some ppl exit it


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 11, 2009)

SuperLink said:
			
		

> For those using no$gba, mine is working with the fix _and_ Kazo's patch very well. I've played it for over an hour and haven't encountered any freezing despite saving almost every 5 minutes.



If you're using No$GBA with that patched rom then can you please send that rom to me so I can see if it works for me?


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 11, 2009)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> SuperLink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. Click HERE. But quickly, because the mods are gonna take it off. I'm risking my account!!!


----------



## Xtreme09 (Sep 11, 2009)

It links to the board rules. Bah. XP Oh well.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone able to trade via WiFi?

I just got my friend code via WiFi. But then when I tried to go online a second time its not letting me..
I have only one badge if it matters.


----------



## TFDELTA (Sep 11, 2009)

Playing Soul Silver v2.5 english on R4 DS v1.23 for 4 hours... NO freez, NO black screen, AND save...

DESCARGA POR MEGAUPLOAD [*TFDELTA - Version English 2.5!]


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ARM7 swap?  Isn't that what these patches are supposed to be doing as they get tucked neatly away into obsolete forum pages and forgotten?  When was the last time anyone needed to ARM7 patch anything, anyway.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 11, 2009)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ARM7 swap?  Isn't that what these patches are supposed to be doing as they get tucked neatly away into obsolete forum pages and forgotten?  When was the last time anyone needed to ARM7 patch anything, anyway.

Load correctly and quickly the first time and you won't end up with double posting on your forum, asshat.


----------



## 44tim44 (Sep 12, 2009)

Have anyone encountered a FULLY working patch that removes freezing and blackscreens in HG & SS?
I'm using m3i zero, and I've used the chinese patch, and I've changed the arm7 file too.
But I'm still encountering crashes and black screens,,,

If there is a better patch available, could someone link me to it?
'Cause. I'm not really familiar with GBAtemp yet, so I have a hard time trying to find anything....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 12, 2009)

Huh, is the Soul Silver v2.5 English patch there? Wow, i must try that. Let me Google.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Anyone able to trade via WiFi?
> 
> I just got my friend code via WiFi. But then when I tried to go online a second time its not letting me..
> I have only one badge if it matters.


I'm not confident that WiFi is fully functional for me but I tested it by going to the Wi-Fi Plaza and played Swalot Plop. Also downloaded some battle videos from the GTS. I tested it when I had 6 badges, if it matters...

I'm using AK2i + AKAIO 1.4


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2009)

too bad its jap but i bet many will be happy and they want to see what problems and suggestions are there for this game before they release the english one


----------



## Technik (Sep 12, 2009)

any fix? Because it crashed when i saved on my m3 so i did an arm 7 switch and i can save but it crashes alot.


----------



## nightshizumu (Sep 12, 2009)

*I AM A NOOB ON THIS PLZ HELP*

ok i downloaded pokemon HG & SS
im playing it with my R4 SDHC & i get the black screen but the music still plays & it does that when u either leave/enter a room, after a battle, after save & at a very random time

it just gets the black screen &.. yeh so, i saved every 5min than after i got the 3rd badge the black screen error just gotton so much worse it happens mostly whenever i enter/leave a place.

its ANNOYIN me so bad coz, out of all poke game i loved G/S/C when i was like 6 lolz

& the patch doesnt really work so...
plz any1 help me on this leave me a download link here that will have no black screen or it wont freeze while we r playin [b]& in japanese not english[/b]

btw no need for any translation i can read jap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & i want it like that

many people are also having this CRAP problem so plz help us thanks

again im using a R4 SDHC so ill need 1 that works on a R4
& yes i do have no$gba 2.6a but i wanna play it on my R4 with no problems

thanks all


----------



## Jad5596 (Sep 12, 2009)

h3r3 d00d u can liek use this l1nk - d0wnlodz


----------



## Suppchen-MelU (Sep 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> 
> 1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch36.exe and Patch37.exe files from the RAR archive.
> ...



I was using this patches and I become every time the same text: Can't find an Original ''Pokemon HG or SS'' nds file 
what can I do? (I dropped my hg rom onto the patch)

''sry for the english


----------



## nightshizumu (Sep 13, 2009)

Suppchen-MelU said:
			
		

> nori2nori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

You need to use the original file, not the patched one.
Quick Question, what are the conditions for the m3lite running this? (Like what X DMA, yes or no trim, yes or no soft reset?) I am always stuck at a blue screen when i start it, with some white text at the top. Help please?


----------



## ZorroML (Sep 13, 2009)

On the M3 Cards the english patch does work but, you cant use your Pokegear and if you wanna fly you just get a blackscreen.
Japenese one works fine just the random freezes.


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

ZorroML said:
			
		

> On the M3 Cards the english patch does work but, you cant use your Pokegear and if you wanna fly you just get a blackscreen.
> Japenese one works fine just the random freezes.


Yes, but what are the conditions for opening? Which options do i select in M3 game manager? None of them seem to work.. Always get a blue screen with some white text.
If not possible, can someone please upload a save a few minutes into the game? my email is [email protected] .dat file is best.game name hayate if possible.
Thanks (This is how i solved the problem for 358/2 days)


----------



## ZorroML (Sep 13, 2009)

hm..

i dindt changed anything.
Just patched the rom with these antifreeze stuff and it worked.

I only cant use the english patch.


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

So what did you use? yes or no soft reset, which DMA(Normal, safe, 1, 4, direcct), and did you trim the rom?
Also, can you link the patches?


----------



## nightshizumu (Sep 13, 2009)

shadowrep said:
			
		

> Omg.... Pokemon HG/SS is really amazing and it is a revolution no more holding down a button to run LOOOOL!
> 
> BTW I AM USING PATCHED HEART GOLD! ON R4 WORKS PERFECT!



can u plz leave us the patched heart gold rom? coz im using a R4 after gettin the 3rd badge the black screen problem got so much worse plz help


----------



## Nickoten (Sep 13, 2009)

Please don't request ROMs in here. This site exists as a resource for you simply because it can remain legitimate by not actually hosting any ROMs. Be considerate.


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

Save game anyone? Mail up top. Need to sleep, tryin to figure out how to get it to work on an m3 lite. Have facepalmed myself at least 1000 times in th last 5 hours i have been trying. Thanks!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

Try this patch. Also includes translation:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=177387


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

First Patch I tried. Still doesn't get me past Blue screen of death T.T


----------



## ZorroML (Sep 13, 2009)

works perfectly on m3 Real.


----------



## AntiMaylee (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm also getting the blue screen, it'd ease my mind a little if I knew what it said :/. Using the M3 movie player, not sure what the propper name for it is but it what I do know is that it's one of the second slot series which uses the mini SD. 






It's farily old as I've been using it since 2006, might be time for me to upgrade but if anyone has got their game working please let me know how they did it, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dda666 (Sep 13, 2009)

im playying soul silver on no$gba and i havr the code to get rid of the black screen in the begginiing but whne my pokegear rings the screen goes black anyway to fix this?


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

AntiMaylee said:
			
		

> I'm also getting the blue screen, it'd ease my mind a little if I knew what it said :/. Using the M3 movie player, not sure what the propper name for it is but it what I do know is that it's one of the second slot series which uses the mini SD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow someone with the same ancient m3 system as me lol.
I have tried all the antifreeze patches and such, any idea what the white text at start up says? Cant even get past startup, but im prety sure the roms work, since they run fine on the no$gba, except for when i try to save.
Any fix for any of these problems?


----------



## DragunTamer (Sep 13, 2009)

Woops double post, how to delete?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Sep 14, 2009)

im sorry to bother you guys but well i input the cheat for pokemon heart gold buttt...evreytime i save like original save once i turn it off and turn it on it comes out i didnt save and i lready use Rudolphs Patch and the Leaf Patch help would be appreciated


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 15, 2009)

Ichigo, what card are you using?


----------



## Cokeman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got an r4.. without YSMenu.. (what is ysmenu?)
it freezes when I battle ocasionally. happened twice
First before a battle, black screen, and one was during a battle, i saw the ratata and it froze..
please help?
I need someone that has an r4 to already have tested it.


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry to bother you but... could anyone tell me why the Cheats option on my CycloDS isn't coming up for HG/SS?
I have the newest cheats file, but the game doesn't give me the option to enable cheats when booting the game.
Is it because I'm using the Translation patch?


----------



## Austincd118 (Jan 26, 2010)

Does any one know how to get this running on a max media dock.


----------



## asdf (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Krestent (Jan 26, 2010)

Austincd118 said:
			
		

> Does any one know how to get this running on a max media dock.


You don't, get a Slot-1 cart.


----------

